# Product Review: Chemical Guys Wheel Guard



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

finally got round to cleaning my wheels today withe the premise of giving this a try.

*First impressions.*
Smells nice
consistency is weird, a bit like unshaken collinite

washed the wheels autobrite brite wheelswith a megs wheel brush then cleaned the faces and rinsed with a mitt as normal, dirt came off easily as ever.

So wheels clean heres a picture










and now i applied 2 coats as specified of wheel guard, went on easily, the contents of the lid was more than enough to do 2 coats on all 4 wheels. Tried 1 wheel thickly applied and the rest normal first coat and found it came off just as easily as the other 3.

It certainly added something to the finish, and with the hammer my brakes get i should be able to report back i na couple of weeks on how well it is standing up, but here is a picture for comparison.










Terrible light but you can definately see the extra light thats being reflected.

Will update in a couple of weeks when its had some hammer


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Did I read somewhere that this stuff is the same as PB Wheel Sealant but with different colourings and flavourings?

If so, I used the PB product on mine and when I washed the car about 200 miles later most of the brake dust just rinsed off with the hosepipe  The rest came off really easily using the shampoo solution left over from washing the rest of the car and a Megs spoke brush. The wheels still feel slick and smooth. It'll be interesting to hear how you get on.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

It does look more 'silvery' Keep us posted:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

parish said:


> Did I read somewhere that this stuff is the same as PB Wheel Sealant but with different colourings and flavourings?.


Flavourings??...you eating it for dinner :lol:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

i doubt its the same its a combination polish/wax and i believe poorboys is just a sealant???


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Flavourings??...you eating it for dinner :lol:


Mmmm, roast beef, yorkshire puds, and wheel sealant :lol:

I was meaning what makes it smell different and flavourings was the best word I could think of, 'smellings' doesn't sound right


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

andburg said:


> i doubt its the same its a combination polish/wax and i believe poorboys is just a sealant???


I remember reading something here on DW to the effect that Poorboy's and Chemical Guys products (or maybe just the Wheel Sealant/Guard) are all made by the same company but packaged differently. Had a quick look but can't find it now. Maybe I misunderstood it then?


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah poorboys stuff is made by chemical guys, but i doubt these are the same products


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

These are defo not the same products ,the wheel guard from what CG have told me, has far more durability than any other brands that they manufacture.
It also has anti static agents to help minimise brake dust etc:thumb:


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

fab product 

I got some from David, and it certainly brings the flake out a lot more than the old rim wax. 

My wheels dont seem as black after 1 week too! See what happens when it gets washed tomorrow!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

andburg said:


> yeah poorboys stuff is made by chemical guys, but i doubt these are the same products


Ah right, seems like I did misunderstand what I read. Thanks for the clarification :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

rorton said:


> fab product
> 
> I got some from David, and it certainly brings the flake out a lot more than the old rim wax.
> 
> My wheels dont seem as black after 1 week too! See what happens when it gets washed tomorrow!


I used it last week on my own car (pics to follow) and the most noticeable difference is the flake popping out,the brake dust does not seem to be bonding as much


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

david g said:


> These are defo not the same products ,the wheel guard from what CG have told me, has far more durability than any other brands that they manufacture.
> It also has anti static agents to help minimise brake dust etc:thumb:


Sounds like I should have bought Wheel Guard instead of PB Wheel Sealant :wall: :wall: :wall: Still, better than nothing I guess


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The PB wheel sealant is a top product also


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I think mr g is reffering to the Rim Wax?

I for one really cannot tell you which I prefer yet out of the Poorboys or the CG's. 

I've tried both though and can catagorically say they are different products. The poorboys is closer to a traditional wax than the Wheel Guard which is really quite sloppy.

In terms of finish, the Poorboys definately left a 'wetter' glossier finish and like David said, the Wheel Guard leaves it brighter. This may be down to the cleaning agents in it.

As for durability, I will get back to you on that.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres a couple of shots of the finish left via the wheel guard after a week and a wash

















Wheel guard was applied last week and this morning the wheels were simply washed and dried


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have some and it it does smell niiiiiiice. Hope to use it soon


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

riht its been on a few days now and brakes aren't caked in dust, which is impressive, anyone thats seen my wheels knows how much brake dust i get.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

right might get round to washing the wheels now....i think they've had enough hammer to fully test it! (2000 miles)


----------



## Clemo (Nov 14, 2005)

I put a couple of coats on my ST's wheels, after two weeks I washed the wheels on Sunday. There was not as much brake dust on the wheels as usual and it was so easy to wash off the brake dust that was on there. The wheels came up really well with a cracking shine!

Just need to put some on my Puma's wheels now.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Used this on the other halfs X5 , so far standing up well .. leaves a nice finish and they are easier to clean..


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Just put some on the car today. The five spokes look really good with this. There seems more shine than with the PB, but its been a while since i used it. The real test is the longevity, will let you know. 

Cheers 

Greig


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

Right final findings, it seemed to work, but not as well as the collinite i used previously, my car is an extreme though so maybe thats not such a surprise.
After a Blast with the jetwash i still have to go round and clean them by hand, didn't have to do that with the collinite.










To (after hand wipe)










came off easily by hand but the idea of trying it was so i didn't have to get down and clean them.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

What did you use to clean the wheels before jet washing ?


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

nothing i didn't need to when using collinite so its a fairer comparison to use nothing again.

they were hand washed off with CG body wash and wax


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I find i dont have to touch the wheels at all since using Wheel Guard, a powerwash off is all it needs :thumb: 

Very impressed, the real test will be on the crud magnets that are RR 20s.


----------

